# is it true?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I read an old wise tale and wondered if there was any truth to this. If you place a chicken gently on it's back and it struggles then calms down it's a female, if it continues to struggle it's a male. Is there any truth to this? Well I got curious and tried it and my3 month old calmed right down. Just wondering if anyone had heard of this and if it's true?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No truth to it , just an old tale.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never heard this but funny you say cause my Pheobie likes it. Lol this was when she was younger.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol great pic. looks well chilled


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I would vote bull on this one. That would have to do more with temperament, not gender.
On a side note, that is one relaxed looking chicken, lol!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

robopetz said:


> I've never heard this but funny you say cause my Pheobie likes it. Lol this was when she was younger.


Love this picture! She looks quite content!


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

wow just relaxing, my girls would never do that, lol, thanks for the picture, she looks so calm and happy.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

She is so adorable! It's funny I often wonder if there is any truth to those old wise tales. I also read if you look at a silkies two toes one on left one on right with the middle two being in the middle and if those toes on either side of the middle toe are the same length, then it's a female, if they are different lengths it's a male. This is pigeon sexing. A lady tried it with her flock of silkies and it was correct! I don't put much truth in these wise tales but they are fun to read. And interesting! Wonder if there is any truth to the toe thing? Out of curiosity, check Pheobies and see if it works? Let Me know!  all in good fun! Just curious.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very interesting! Where do you find these things? Lol I will try to remember this and let y'all know.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My roosters are all much better at this. This was Mighty before I rehomed him.










Also there might be some truth to the toe thing. In humans if a fetus is exposed to more testosterone in the womb its ring finger will grow longer than its index finger. This doesn't always mean said baby will be male but pretty often it does.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's about dominance. No truth.


----------

